# Hi all!



## Yozimbo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everybody! I am from Greece and I found this forum extremely interesting and informative...
I am a 2ww history enthusiast and I am currently doing my PhD in 2ww military aviation in a UK university.

Nice to be here among all this wealth of info and knowledge!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcom here from Holland


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site.

I would greet you properly but I am afraid I have forgotten most of your language I learnt while living in Cyprus for three years. I know there are differences between Greek and Cypriot 'tongue'...I dont get the chance to use it much here in the UK !...wish I was still there !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2009)

G'day mate welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome from a cold Michigan in the US of A!

Bill G.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum..... enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2009)

Howdee! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2009)

hello and welcome Yozimbo


----------



## Heinz (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome mate!


----------



## grob (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome ,i hope you get as much from the forums as i do


----------

